# So, we're trying to decide on a name...



## Namba (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay, so a while back, we started a joke band called Han Valen (Don't click this...) The one song we recorded was written in about ten minutes, and we recorded in one take per track. I know, right?

Well, we want to get serious now, and start a good punk band that captures the spirit of what punk used to be... but we need a name. This is where you come in...


----------



## Monster. (Apr 12, 2011)

Fatal Sloth attack. _That is so fucking punk._ I don't know why I love it so much.


----------



## Namba (Apr 12, 2011)

lol Thanks! XD
We hope to get something recorded next week; we're wanting to play in a show, but we need a few good demos first lol


----------



## Monster. (Apr 12, 2011)

I wish you luck, then!


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 12, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> Okay, so a while back, we started a joke band called Han Valen (Don't click this...) The one song we recorded was written in about ten minutes, and we recorded in one take per track. I know, right?
> 
> Well, we want to get serious now, and start a good punk band that captures the spirit of what punk used to be... but we need a name. This is where you come in...


You realize that whenever you say "Don't do this" it makes people WANT to do it.

...oh I see. clever.


----------



## Namba (Apr 12, 2011)

Well...


----------



## Namba (Apr 15, 2011)

First option wins


----------

